# RV Bike Rack



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Anyone know where I can buy a bike rack to fit the 2" tow bar socket on an American RV. ? 
I ordered one from Travelworld but there is some delay in shipping from the US. and the hols are getting closer 8O 

Jim


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *Scotjimland*. I fancy these:-

http://tinyurl.com/9vqv3

Adaptors for USA RV to UK here:-

http://tinyurl.com/9s5j7

Although to be honest? On my old Coachmen I welded the Halford's basic tow ball bike rack bracket onto the RV ball and used it OK for 5 years. :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi John 
Thanks for the links, these look the business, if the order from Travelworld goes falls through at least I have an alternative now.  

Jim


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

It's the way I am going with my next bike rack. I think they are quite reasonably priced too. 8)


----------

